# Car Forums > Automotive News >  NSX ends in 2022 with a limited 350 unit run of Type S

## Xtrema

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...e-s-confirmed/

----------


## Buster

they still sell the current NSX? wow.

That car was a flop.

----------


## Darkane

> they still sell the current NSX? wow.
> 
> That car was a flop.



Lol. 

I drove one hard for 11 laps in Vegas. I liked it, didnt blow me away. 

For 200k, its a pass for an R8. For 150k, it makes a lot of sense. 

Looking forward to what they do for the S. Im thinking 620hp

----------


## Buster

> Lol. 
> 
> I drove one hard for 11 laps in Vegas. I liked it, didn’t blow me away. 
> 
> For 200k, it’s a pass for an R8. For 150k, it makes a lot of sense. 
> 
> Looking forward to what they do for the S. I’m thinking 620hp



Lots of people said it was a good car, but they sold like shit, didn't they?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'll contradict a lot of what I've said about a lot of cars when I say "the interior is horse shit on this car".
Other than that, it's apparently amazing. Which is all that really matters.

----------


## Darkane

> Lots of people said it was a good car, but they sold like shit, didn't they?



Yes, you’re right. 

It was too ambitious with motors and gizmos. If it was 140k new, 3500lbs with an 8000rpm 3.5L 525hp turbo. 

It would have sold better.

----------


## Buster

> Yes, you’re right. 
> 
> It was too ambitious with motors and gizmos. If it was 140k new, 3500lbs with an 8000rpm 3.5L 525hp turbo. 
> 
> It would have sold better.



So a Vette?

----------


## Darkane

> So a Vette?



Bingo

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So a Vette?






> Bingo



Sales figures back up the fact that this is a better commercial strategy. Vette sells two thousand a month, Acura sells two hundred a year.

----------


## Darkane

> Sales figures back up the fact that this is a better commercial strategy. Vette sells two thousand a month, Acura sells two hundred a year.



Yes. But you know, an Acura vette. 

Nsx is basically hand built. Corvette is not. 

People wouldn’t feel slightly itchy driving the Acura if they’re not mullet infused rednecks or old men. 

That’s the stigma

----------


## heavyD

I feel like Acura really missed an opportunity with this car. It's a very capable car but is the automotive equivalent of an answer to a question that nobody asked. As with the GT-R most of the people that want an NSX cannot afford to pay six digits for one.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Do they really think they can sell 350 of these?

----------


## Kloubek

> That car was a flop.



It was. I think Honda failed to acknowledge what made the original a success - simplicity and a compelling price point. Perhaps the former is neigh impossible in today's automotive world, but the latter is a back breaker in light of better competition with marquee badges.

----------


## killramos

I feel like this car speaks to the same people who like the new supra

----------


## Xtrema

> I feel like this car speaks to the same people who like the new supra



Someone tried to relive the glory 90s?

----------


## killramos

Basically.

----------


## heavyD

> I feel like this car speaks to the same people who like the new supra



Yeah and those people can barely afford a Supra let alone a car that's costs x 2.5 times more. There's still a lot of 90's Japanese nostalgia as look at the Civic Type R being sold over MSRP in the USA for it's entire model run.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I like the idea of the car but I don’t like the price. If I was in the market I wouldn’t want to spend that kind of coin on a NSX.

----------


## SJW

> I feel like this car speaks to the same people who like the new supra



Jesus christ the new supra is ugly. Got more buldges than Nenshi.

----------


## dirtsniffer

wasn't the original nsx 2x the price of the supra?

----------


## Xtrema

> wasn't the original nsx 2x the price of the supra?



If I recall, I saw a Supra in Henniger for $66K in the 90s but a NSX was close to $90s. Don't recall if that's MSRP or dealer padded. When NSX ended, that last model year was close to $140K.

EDIT: You are correct based on US MSRP of 1993 model. $35K vs $70K USD.

----------


## heavyD

> wasn't the original nsx 2x the price of the supra?



Difficult comparison because the NSX MSRP started under $60k USD in 1990 and by 1998 (Supra's last year sold in North America) rose to over $85k base. Supra Turbo MSRP got as high as $50k although it oscillated to the point where by 1998 it was nearly half the price.

----------


## flipstah

> I feel like Acura really missed an opportunity with this car. It's a very capable car but is the automotive equivalent of an answer to a question that nobody asked. As with the GT-R most of the people that want an NSX cannot afford to pay six digits for one.



Same; feels like they screwed up to compete with the GT-R.

However... If the GT-R pulled it off, why didn't the NSX? Why didn't the NSX have enough cache to carry the price tag?

----------


## killramos

Because they were idiots and tried to electrify it

----------


## vengie

Saw a purple one today on deerfoot, it actually looked great in the colour. 

Terribly overpriced car though.

----------


## heavyD

> Same; feels like they screwed up to compete with the GT-R.
> 
> However... If the GT-R pulled it off, why didn't the NSX? Why didn't the NSX have enough cache to carry the price tag?



The GT-R never really pulled it off. The NSX isn't a poor seller. It's a car that pretty well nobody buys period. We are talking about an average near 200 cars total a year sold. Compared to the NSX, the GT-R looks like a success but really GT-R sales have been poor as Nissan never sold even 2000 in a single year and since 2015 have been selling between 300-600 annually. Chevy sells more Corvettes in a month than Nissan sells GT-R's in a couple of years and Porsche sells as much 911's in a month than Nissan sells GTR's in a year. The GT-R has kind of been a sales failure for Nissan but the car has built up a lot of hype and has a massive amount of fanboys that can't afford it but worship it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

To be a little more fair, the NSX wasn't intended to be a mass production vehicle, they weren't aiming for thousands, but I think they would have been tickled to push out 500 a year.

----------


## heavyD

> To be a little more fair, the NSX wasn't intended to be a mass production vehicle, they weren't aiming for thousands, but I think they would have been tickled to push out 500 a year.



When an automaker has to heavily discount a very limited production vehicle you know it's bombed. That said the original NSX wasn't a great seller and like the A80 Supra we could be looking at a car that just didn't sell when it was available only to become sought after in the used market a decade or two later. A low mileage NSX could become a collector car especially once we go all EV and collectors start picking up all the last of the performance ICE vehicles.

----------


## rage2

> I feel like this car speaks to the same people who like the new supra



As someone in this demographic, I 100% agree.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> When an automaker has to heavily discount a very limited production vehicle you know it's bombed. That said the original NSX wasn't a great seller and like the A80 Supra we could be looking at a car that just didn't sell when it was available only to become sought after in the used market a decade or two later. A low mileage NSX could become a collector car especially once we go all EV and collectors start picking up all the last of the performance ICE vehicles.



that's just it, the current gen NSX has potential to shoot up in price like the old ones. The old ones didnt sell well either. 

Price is probably @ it's bottom right now. you can find good deals in the mid to high 100k range. with it being discontinue next year, price should shoot back up.

----------


## Buster

> that's just it, the current gen NSX has potential to shoot up in price like the old ones. The old ones didnt sell well either. 
> 
> Price is probably @ it's bottom right now. you can find good deals in the mid to high 100k range. with it being discontinue next year, price should shoot back up.



I put it at a very low probability that they go back up in price.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I put it at a very low probability that they go back up in price.



Personally I dont care, it's not an investment for me. but people say that about the old ones. 

in 2009 I imported a 2005 NSX for 55k USD. Everyone is saying it's trash and outdated. Since then, it's only gone up in value.

----------


## Buster

> Personally I dont care, it's not an investment for me. but people say that about the old ones. 
> 
> in 2009 I imported a 2005 NSX for 55k USD. Everyone is saying it's trash and outdated. Since then, it's only gone up in value.



I dont think you can compare the nostalgia driven NSX value of the 1st gen with the same potential for the new gen. It's a video game car, and the nostalgia market will be demand a more pure ICE experience. Both NSXs failed in their time, but they are filled very different markets and really only shared the name.

----------


## heavyD

> Personally I dont care, it's not an investment for me. but people say that about the old ones. 
> 
> in 2009 I imported a 2005 NSX for 55k USD. Everyone is saying it's trash and outdated. Since then, it's only gone up in value.



These new ones are being produced in such small numbers that I have a hard time believing that they will ever be a used car bargain. Cars IMO aren't investments but I feel this NSX will hold it's value considerably better than any MB, Audi, or BMW vehicle priced in its price range. The Honda fanboys have proven they will pay for vintage models as look at the prices of clean Integra Type R's or how many people paid $10-20k over MSRP for a Civic Type R.

----------


## killramos

All the people who seriously want a current gen NSX already bought one.

Sure, lots of people who can’t afford them might want one. But that’s not a winning formula for value appreciation.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

@ close to 250k new obviously its not for everyone. That doesn't take away the fact that it's a very capable machine. Is it worth 250k? to me... no. But for around 150-180 I cant find a another car that's as good as the NSX as a "super car"

I've looked at a 911 Turbo / R8/ GTS/ Ferrari FF/ Mp4 etc.

----------


## Buster

> @ close to 250k new obviously its not for everyone. That doesn't take away the fact that it's a very capable machine. Is it worth 250k? to me... no. But for around 150-180 I cant find a another car that's as good as the NSX as a "super car"
> 
> I've looked at a 911 Turbo / R8/ GTS/ Ferrari FF/ Mp4 etc.



Outright performance becomes less and less relevant as cars get selected by the market for price appreciation.

It becomes about nostalgia and emotion... Neither of which the current nsx has in spades.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Outright performance becomes less and less relevant as cars get selected by the market for price appreciation.
> 
> It becomes about nostalgia and emotion... Neither of which the current nsx has in spades.



every car purchase above 100K is about nostalgia and emotions.... no one needs a supercar...

----------


## killramos

Hence why these didn’t sell?

----------


## Jlude

> I feel like this car speaks to the same people who like the new supra



I don't agree. I don't care for the Supra, but I have been fond of the NSX and this Type S actually interests me.

----------


## you&me

> These new ones are being produced in such small numbers that I have a hard time believing that they will ever be a used car bargain. Cars IMO aren't investments *but I feel this NSX will hold it's value considerably better than any MB, Audi, or BMW vehicle priced in its price range.* The Honda fanboys have proven they will pay for vintage models as look at the prices of clean Integra Type R's or how many people paid $10-20k over MSRP for a Civic Type R.



There is zero chance the NSX holds better than a GT3 or GT3RS. Manual R8s will surely hold better long term and I wouldn't better against the other versions either. BMW doesn't make a car in this range... The equivalent AMG GT is the only car I could _maybe_ see not doing as well as the NSX over the longer term. I really don't like the long term prospects for any of the hybrid sports cars though... 

There was such an opportunity for Honda to do something great with the NSX, something the original car did so well - take the benchmark sports car and make it better, more reliable and cheaper. It's been mentioned over and over again, but what they should have done is built a better Ferrari 458 - lightweight, RWD, N/A V8... and then added something the Ferrari didn't have - a manual... That car would have been a sales success and a surefire collectible in the future. Instead, they answered a question that no one asked... It really misses the point when your intended halo-car languises at discounted prices on showroom floors... Can you imaging how damaging to the brand it would be if Rolexes were like that?

----------


## Buster

> There is zero chance the NSX holds better than a GT3 or GT3RS. Manual R8s will surely hold better long term and I wouldn't better against the other versions either. BMW doesn't make a car in this range... The equivalent AMG GT is the only car I could _maybe_ see not doing as well as the NSX over the longer term. I really don't like the long term prospects for any of the hybrid sports cars though... 
> 
> There was such an opportunity for Honda to do something great with the NSX, something the original car did so well - take the benchmark sports car and make it better, more reliable and cheaper. It's been mentioned over and over again, but what they should have done is built a better Ferrari 458 - lightweight, RWD, N/A V8... and then added something the Ferrari didn't have - a manual... That car would have been a sales success and a surefire collectible in the future. Instead, they answered a question that no one asked... It really misses the point when your intended halo-car languises at discounted prices on showroom floors... Can you imaging how damaging to the brand it would be if Rolexes were like that?



The Corvette is that car... Or close

----------


## rage2

> There was such an opportunity for Honda to do something great with the NSX, something the original car did so well - take the benchmark sports car and make it better, more reliable and cheaper. It's been mentioned over and over again, but what they should have done is built a better Ferrari 458 - lightweight, RWD, N/A V8... and then added something the Ferrari didn't have - a manual... That car would have been a sales success and a surefire collectible in the future. Instead, they answered a question that no one asked... It really misses the point when your intended halo-car languises at discounted prices on showroom floors... Can you imaging how damaging to the brand it would be if Rolexes were like that?



458 is old. It’s better than the 458 in every way. The NSX ended up being a budget SF90 Stradale before the SF90 came out. It was clearly ahead of its time.

----------


## Buster

> 458 is old. It’s better than the 458 in every way. The NSX ended up being a budget SF90 Stradale before the SF90 came out. It was clearly ahead of its time.



Sf90 is not that interesting though

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> There was such an opportunity for Honda to do something great with the NSX, something the original car did so well - take the benchmark sports car and make it better, more reliable and cheaper. It's been mentioned over and over again, but what they should have done is built a better Ferrari 458 - lightweight, RWD, N/A V8... and then added something the Ferrari didn't have - a manual... That car would have been a sales success and a surefire collectible in the future. Instead, they answered a question that no one asked... It really misses the point when your intended halo-car languises at discounted prices on showroom floors... Can you imaging how damaging to the brand it would be if Rolexes were like that?





People make such a big deal of a manual transmission but the truth is 90% of the population that buys in that range doesn't give a fuck. 

Say what you what, Honda attempted to make a Hybrid supercar on a budget, certainly a lot of people doesn't care. But you cant deny that the tech in the car is ahead of it's price tag.

take it from Chris Harris. He summarized it best imo.

----------


## Buster

I think the NSX is a really good car. It just hasn't been a desirable one and its mix of qualities aren't the ones that will make it a future classic by the type of enthusiasts that bid these things up. Time will tell.

----------


## you&me

> 458 is old. It’s better than the 458 in every way. The NSX ended up being a budget SF90 Stradale before the SF90 came out. It was clearly ahead of its time.



The 458 was the bench mark at the time the NSX was being developed, much like the 348 was when the original car came out. 

It can be ahead of its time all it wants, but no one wants one. Meanwhile, the 458 and limited (manual) 911s of that time continue to have insane demand. 




> People make such a big deal of a manual transmission but the truth is 90% of the population that buys in that range doesn't give a fuck. 
> 
> Say what you what, Honda attempted to make a Hybrid supercar on a budget, certainly a lot of people doesn't care. But you cant deny that the tech in the car is ahead of it's price tag.



I agree with you about the hype around manuals and aren't denying the tech in the NSX. My post was in response to the new sales failure and future value as a 'collectible' and I shared the reasons I think it wasn't a success when new and doesn't have a bright future either. 

The majority of NSX buyers / fanboys didn't want a budget, ahead-of-its-time SF90; they wanted an NSX.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Honda just needs to get Mr. Wolf advertising the new NSX

----------


## 88CRX

I never thought I’d see the day where Mclaren would be defending Honda’s mega expensive super car  :ROFL!: . I think it’s a sweet car but I believe I’m a fanboy haha 

Mclaren, just keep it long enough for it to depreciate a little further then sell it to me. K thx bye.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Honda just needs to get Mr. Wolf advertising the new NSX



Approved

----------


## rage2

> I think the NSX is a really good car. It just hasn't been a desirable one and its mix of qualities aren't the ones that will make it a future classic by the type of enthusiasts that bid these things up. Time will tell.



The original NSX wasn’t really desirable until the last 10 or so years. It was underpowered, expensive, but was fun to drive if you could afford it. If you ignore your hatred towards electrification, the new NSX has similar qualities, and when electrification becomes the norm rather than the exception, we’re left with a car that bridges ice and electrification well, and a market that’s more receptive to electrification while we become the new boomers. Time will tell.

I hope they attach Verstappen to the type s. Give him a few laps, make some suggestions like Senna did. Verstappen is guaranteed to be a f1 great in the future, and having his name attached to the car will do wonders for marketing like senna’s minimal inputs into the original NSX.

----------


## Buster

The new nsx is in no way a spiritual successor to the old car. It shares the name but really shouldn't.

These things are always a bit of a surprise, which is a necessary part of the process. My guess is the appreciating cars of this generation will be something like a GT350R.

----------


## heavyD

> There is zero chance the NSX holds better than a GT3 or GT3RS. Manual R8s will surely hold better long term and I wouldn't better against the other versions either. BMW doesn't make a car in this range... The equivalent AMG GT is the only car I could _maybe_ see not doing as well as the NSX over the longer term. I really don't like the long term prospects for any of the hybrid sports cars though...



We will agree to disagree. I believe there's a better than zero chance.

----------


## chongkee_

> The original NSX wasn’t really desirable until the last 10 or so years. It was underpowered, expensive, but was fun to drive if you could afford it. If you ignore your hatred towards electrification, the new NSX has similar qualities, and when electrification becomes the norm rather than the exception, we’re left with a car that bridges ice and electrification well, and a market that’s more receptive to electrification while we become the new boomers. Time will tell.
> 
> I hope they attach Verstappen to the type s. Give him a few laps, make some suggestions like Senna did. Verstappen is guaranteed to be a f1 great in the future, and having his name attached to the car will do wonders for marketing like senna’s minimal inputs into the original NSX.



If they win the championship this year I'm sure they'll release an NSX Type S in Dutch orange.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> I feel like Acura really missed an opportunity with this car. It's a very capable car but is the automotive equivalent of an answer to a question that nobody asked. As with the GT-R most of the people that want an NSX cannot afford to pay six digits for one.



Isn't that kind of how Acura rolls? Missed opportunities? Making cars that are *almost* as good as their key competitor but just falls short? Even the TLX Type-S seems to be the same... at least it undercuts on price a bit. Contrast that with Genesis who wants to beat the competition dead, and undercut on price. At least the NSX will be reliable.




> Say what you what, Honda attempted to make a Hybrid supercar on a budget, certainly a lot of people doesn't care. But you cant deny that the tech in the car is ahead of it's price tag.



I guess the RLX Sport Hybrid is a screaming good deal then... Same hybrid powertrain  :Smilie:

----------


## rage2

> If they win the championship this year I'm sure they'll release an NSX Type S in Dutch orange.



I mean, look at the Zanardi edition, crazy how insane they're priced.

----------


## legendboy

I agree with most of what has been said in this thread about Honda screwing about and missed opportunities with the original NSX. I was working at Acura as a salesman back in the days of the original NSX. I have always loved the car and Honda for trying to be at the forefront of technology but they really messed up with the cars output. I have never taken one around a track but I have driven many and it truly is an awesome platform that never saw full potential. I don't know FA about the new NSX so no comment...

As per my username (OLD AS DIRT) I gravitated to the type 2, 6 speed legend coupes. I had 4 of them. I would buy another one if I could find one in nice shape with low miles, which is impossible now days

----------


## heavyD

> I agree with most of what has been said in this thread about Honda screwing about and missed opportunities with the original NSX. I was working at Acura as a salesman back in the days of the original NSX. I have always loved the car and Honda for trying to be at the forefront of technology but they really messed up with the cars output. I have never taken one around a track but I have driven many and it truly is an awesome platform that never saw full potential. I don't know FA about the new NSX so no comment...
> 
> As per my username (OLD AS DIRT) I gravitated to the type 2, 6 speed legend coupes. I had 4 of them. I would buy another one if I could find one in nice shape with low miles, which is impossible now days



Ah so that's how you came up with your username. I recall back in the day you owning Honda's but it didn't click. I thought maybe you just had a high opinion of yourself.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Darkane

> Ah so that's how you came up with your username. I recall back in the day you owning Honda's but it didn't click. I thought maybe you just had a high opinion of yourself.



Lol. 

I like legends too, cool cars - and if I recall they beat the ‘Merican pony car to the 6 manual speeds.

----------


## bjstare

> Lol. 
> 
> I like legends too, cool cars - and if I recall they beat the ‘Merican pony car to the 6 manual speeds.



By like 10 years probably. 


They might not be worth >200k, but they’re pretty hard not to like. There’s a couple at my golf course, parked next to one today. They look 10x better in real life, and are also tiny (like most sports cars I guess). I don’t park next to many cars that make my go kart look big.

----------


## Buster

The new NSX is a really, really good car. I don't think there is really any debate about that. The debate was really about whether or not it will turn into one of those cars that the market misjudged contemporaneously. My prediction for the new NSX: it will see a slight but consistent depreciation until the batteries start to go, then it will see a big crash. Unless someone can figure out how to get an LS into it, and the electrics out of it. :P

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> The new NSX is a really, really good car. I don't think there is really any debate about that. The debate was really about whether or not it will turn into one of those cars that the market misjudged contemporaneously. My prediction for the new NSX: it will see a slight but consistent depreciation until the batteries start to go, then it will see a big crash. Unless someone can figure out how to get an LS into it, and the electrics out of it. :P



Whats your definition of a price crash tho? <150k? <100k? I dont think we'll ever see it go under 130k for a decently driven one.

----------


## Buster

> Whats your definition of a price crash tho? <150k? <100k? I dont think we'll ever see it go under 130k for a decently driven one.



That will depend on the cost of keeping it operating.

----------


## Darkane

> By like 10 years probably. 
> 
> 
> They might not be worth >200k, but theyre pretty hard not to like. Theres a couple at my golf course, parked next to one today. They look 10x better in real life, and are also tiny (like most sports cars I guess). I dont park next to many cars that make my go kart look big. 
> 
> Attachment 101054



1993 Camaro and trans am both had 6sp. So like one year

----------


## Xtrema

> By like 10 years probably. 
> 
> 
> They might not be worth >200k, but theyre pretty hard not to like. Theres a couple at my golf course, parked next to one today. They look 10x better in real life, and are also tiny (like most sports cars I guess). I dont park next to many cars that make my go kart look big. 
> 
> Attachment 101054



That looks awfully similar to the one NW Acura want $202K for.

----------


## bjstare

IIRC the guy who owns NW Acura is also a member, but I think his NSX was a red one.

----------


## Buster

> IIRC the guy who owns NW Acura is also a member, but I think his NSX was a red one.



haha, guess he had to buy one.

----------


## bjstare

> haha, guess he had to buy one.



I'm pretty sure you're right actually.

----------


## rage2

Thanks 
@Team_Mclaren
 for letting me take the car out for a spin. First time driving the new NSX. Just reading about the car all these years, I had high expectations, and they were mostly met.

The car looks awesome in person. Seen it a few times IRL already and ya, doesn't disappoint. It's flashy, the hour that I had the car, everyone staring at the damn thing. Way too much attention. The interior is what it is, your typical high end sports car that focuses more on driving than the interior. Sure it's got a cheap infotainment setup, but that's really the end of the complaint. It's a good looking interior, minus the infotainment.

Car drives mostly like I expected. Just endless gobs of grip, and laser focus turn in, with really communicative steering. Sounds great, I mean I've had V8's I6's I4's and the NSX's exhaust note and off throttle blow off woosh sounds terrific. Suspension isn't punishing, it's firm but it definitely doesn't match McLaren's great balance of comfort and performance.

The hybrid system, had really high hopes on it, but it falls short a little. At 2000-4500rpm's or so, it does what a hybrid setup does, eliminate turbo lag completely. Driving it on highway, just floor it and it goes. Instant throttle response, seamless bridge to once turbo spools up, just linear power. The weird thing is, at a stop (unless using launch) it doesn't seem to use electric power. There's an annoying hesitation off the line. Similarily at higher revs, when you get back on the throttle, you're met with turbo lag, takes a second or so before you feel full thrust. It's definitely weird, and yea, inconsistent throttle response depending on where you are at the rev range. At the track when it's high rpms all the time, you're definitely driving the NSX like a turbo car with early throttle.

Is it worth the money? Brand new, hell no. At the prices now, so roughly 150k+? I mean if you're looking for a car to get attention and good performance, perhaps? I only care about driving enjoyment, so my sense is I wouldn't want to pay more than 110k or so for a used one, that's the value I'd put on the NSX. I'd get more bang from the buck getting in an AMG GT to be honest if I'm dealing with turbo lag anyways, that's how I pegged at what the NSX is worth to me. If the hybrid system was better, where there's no lag everywhere, then maybe. I still love the car, just not as much as I thought. Had huge expectations for it, that's always a mistake going in before trying it haha.

----------


## Jlude

Thanks for this - good perspective and feedback.

----------


## brucebanner

Saw one today driving the opposite direction.

That's all I can contribute.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Thanks 
> @Team_Mclaren
>  for letting me take the car out for a spin. First time driving the new NSX. Just reading about the car all these years, I had high expectations, and they were mostly met.
> .



Good insight, and I agree with most of what you felt on the drive. But really for $150k, I've had a hard time finding something better (more suitable for what I'm looking for). 

PS: I'm more disappointed that rage doesn't buy a Mclaren. Even tho they are built kinda poorly...

----------


## rage2

> Good insight, and I agree with most of what you felt on the drive. But really for $150k, I've had a hard time finding something better (more suitable for what I'm looking for). 
> 
> PS: I'm more disappointed that rage doesn't buy a Mclaren. Even tho they are built kinda poorly...



I'm a good 10 years away from spending that kind of money on a 2 seater haha. My car will need at least 4 seats till then, which is why I'm stuck in this old man E Class coupe/cab market.

As for what I would choose at 150k, I'd pick a higher trim AMG GT or R8 V10 over the NSX, although I might change my mind if I ever drove the R8 V10 (only drove the V8 which was really lacking power). AMG GT, driven a bunch, mostly love the car. Loving how much they've depreciated. Massive bang for the buck.

----------


## killramos

AMG GT-C is a great package. Love the wide body.

----------


## bjstare

Front end is way better than the normal one, IMO. Only 27hp gain is kinda underwhelming, but consistent with the normal approach of the brand.

----------


## Darkane

> Front end is way better than the normal one, IMO. Only 27hp gain is kinda underwhelming, but consistent with the normal approach of the brand.



Agreed. I’m curious about the battery upgrades. 

If they can discharge more power under the curve, it’s going to be much quicker. 

GT3 turbos should in theory lead to more top end surge of power, too. 

That was the case with the nismo GTR getting its racing twins turbos.

----------


## Buster

> Front end is way better than the normal one, IMO. Only 27hp gain is kinda underwhelming, but consistent with the normal approach of the brand.



I dunno. This looks more like a Lambo or even R8 ripoff. I think i prefer original.

----------


## Xtrema

> Front end is way better than the normal one, IMO. Only 27hp gain is kinda underwhelming, but consistent with the normal approach of the brand.



Engine gain 20hp and 37lb-ft via larger turbo. But total gain is 27hp and 16lb-ft.

2s faster per lap at Suzuka

----------


## bjstare

Yeah, 2s per lap is significant; Darkane is probably on to something with his more power under the curve statement.

----------


## rage2

You can drive in EV mode longer too. That shit gets 
@Buster
 all wet.

----------


## Xtrema

https://nsx.acura.ca/?model_key=nsx&...NDOkJIJEVDWDpa

$235K maxed out config with $10K worth of options. Ceramic brakes now standard.

And if 2021 budget passes and you can't get this to land before Dec 31st, add another $23.5K in taxes to the Feds.

----------


## Buster

> https://nsx.acura.ca/?model_key=nsx&...NDOkJIJEVDWDpa
> 
> $235K maxed out config with $10K worth of options. Ceramic brakes now standard.
> 
> And if 2021 budget passes and you can't get this to land before Dec 31st, add another $23.5K in taxes to the Feds.



lol

----------


## Darkane

> lol



So with luxury tax, and some heavy HST in other provinces - this is a 300k Acura OTD. 

….

----------


## rage2

> So with luxury tax, and some heavy HST in other provinces - this is a 300k Acura OTD. 
> 
> ….



Better than Lexus with the LF-A I guess? haha

----------


## Darkane

> Better than Lexus with the LF-A I guess? haha



I guess. 

Man that LFA gets me going though. The documentary with the one off carbon weaving devices - that’s why the price was what it was. 

And Yamaha specifically tuning acoustics. It’s so bespoke.

----------


## rage2

> I guess. 
> 
> Man that LFA gets me going though. The documentary with the one off carbon weaving devices - that’s why the price was what it was. 
> 
> And Yamaha specifically tuning acoustics. It’s so bespoke.



It’s definitely over engineered (in a good way) and way the fuck overpriced for what it is. Lexus took years after production to sell them all off, which was crazy. Nobody wanted them, and the market right now only exists because it was so limited.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I dunno. This looks more like a Lambo or even C8 ripoff. I think i prefer original.



ftfy

----------


## legendboy

> Ah so that's how you came up with your username. I recall back in the day you owning Honda's but it didn't click. I thought maybe you just had a high opinion of yourself.



I actually think I'm the shit as well so it works

----------


## Thaco

They auctioned the 001 build on mecum for some charity and it went for $1mil

----------


## ExtraSlow

They came alright

----------


## richardchan2002

This showed up in my feed today. Doesn’t sound like new news though, I did a quick search and it sounds like the 3rd gen NSX has been in the works for a while now.

https://www.thedrive.com/news/42103/...ird-generation

----------


## Buster

Going all EV? Cars have gone to shit

----------


## Xtrema

> Going all EV? Cars have gone to shit



From a company that next 2 EV SUVs to be built by GM with explosive LG Chem batteries.

----------


## richardchan2002

Good thing the NSX sells in such low numbers. A recall on a volume car would be hugely expensive. 

Sounds like the GM Bolt recall will be something like $13k per car which is way higher than the average recall cost of $500/car.

----------


## Buster

A revisit of the new NSX by TST.

Near the end, they discuss the point I've been making: Ferrari and Lambo and a lot of the German cars are in big trouble. If you can no longer differentiate cars based on drivetrain, that will put huge pressure on the upper end. There will be no electric equivalent to the V12 in terms of exclusivity and specialness.

----------


## Xtrema

> Near the end, they discuss the point I've been making: Ferrari and Lambo and a lot of the German cars are in big trouble. If you can no longer differentiate cars based on drivetrain, that will put huge pressure on the upper end. There will be no electric equivalent to the V12 in terms of exclusivity and specialness.



When everybody is fast, nobody is fast.

We kinda see it coming when everyone has arrived at 400HP with cars under $50K even before electrification turned the scene upside down.

Battery tech is probably the next battle ground but none of the manufacturer are good at it. Having fastest output kw at lowest kwh/kg would but the next moonshot.

Not sure why ultracapacitors still not a thing in EVs.

----------


## Buster

> When everybody is fast, nobody is fast.
> 
> We kinda see it coming when everyone has arrived at 400HP with cars under $50K even before electrification turned the scene upside down.
> 
> Battery tech is probably the next battle ground but none of the manufacturer are good at it. Having fastest output kw at lowest kwh/kg would but the next moonshot.
> 
> Not sure why ultracapacitors still not a thing in EVs.



Isn't that what Lambo uses?

----------


## Xtrema

> Isn't that what Lambo uses?



Didn't know that. Cool. Also didn't know Tesla has sold Maxwell. May be ultracapacitors are not as crucial as I thought.

----------


## rage2

Ultracapacitors aren’t a thing because of its low power density. Batteries are heavy enough, ultracapacitors needs to be 10-15x the weight for the same energy storage. They’re only really being used in EVs as a buffer between a low discharge rate battery (less costly to manufacture) to allow for high discharge rates in a vehicle for say, acceleration. I believe Toyota and Honda uses this in their hydrogen vehicles, as fuel cells are notorious for low energy discharge rates. 

Tesla Plaid’s impressive continuous power output has shown there’s no need for ultracapacitors in BEVs.

----------


## Buster



----------


## bjstare

Interesting. He also said he loves the Nissan GTR, which is a pretty polarizing car.

Regardless, he pronounced "bonafide" as bonafide-eh. No way I can take his viewpoint seriously.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

I have a hard time listening to youtube reviews. What gives them the creditability? cause they started a channel? I don't get it.

----------


## Buster

> I have a hard time listening to youtube reviews. What gives them the creditability? cause they started a channel? I don't get it.



It's just entertainment...and finding people who seem to have worthwhile opinions. I like Jayemm's videos.

----------


## bjstare

> I have a hard time listening to youtube reviews. What gives them the creditability? cause they started a channel? I don't get it.



IMO, yeah, more or less. I think once they are successfully established and have driven a pile of different cars, that experience gives them a pretty good barometer of what's good/what's not.

----------


## Buster



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I celebrate this with Neg to Kert, signed by Buster.

----------


## Buster

> I celebrate this with Neg to Kert, signed by Buster.



Sign it by kert. I bet he gets confused.

----------


## killramos

You buy one?

You are a Honda guy right?

----------


## flipstah

> You buy one?
> 
> You are a Honda guy right?



If you thought a Ridgeline gets tail, wait till you see how many dudes you get with an NSX

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Sign it by kert. I bet he gets confused.



There you go assuming gender again.

----------


## heavyD

I wonder if this one ever turns into a collector car. The car has averaged about 250 sold annually since 2016 which isn't a lot.

----------


## Buster

> If you thought a Ridgeline gets tail, wait till you see how many dudes you get with an NSX



Well, since cool cars don't impress chicks but only dudes, you can conclude that buying cool cars is the strategy of a deeply closeted gay.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well, since cool cars don't impress chicks but only dudes, you can conclude that buying cool cars is the strategy of a deeply closeted gay.

----------


## bjstare

> I wonder if this one ever turns into a collector car. The car has averaged about 250 sold annually since 2016 which isn't a lot.



It's certainly got potential. Reliable (relatively), underappreciated during it's time, low production/sales numbers, unique car to the brand.

----------


## Hallowed_point

The fact that they never offered the new NSX with a manual transmission really hurts it's future desirability/collector value imo. Missed opportunity for sure. The SH-AWD is incredible though. Priced themselves out of the market big time with this one.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> The fact that they never offered the new NSX with a manual transmission really hurts it's future desirability/collector value imo. Missed opportunity for sure. The SH-AWD is incredible though. Priced themselves out of the market big time with this one.



disagreed, no one gives a shit about manuals anymore.

----------


## Buster

> disagreed, no one gives a shit about manuals anymore.



this

Also, I'm coming around on the NSX.

----------


## bjstare

> this
> 
> Also, I'm coming around on the NSX.



Do it.


The only people that care that much about manuals in supercars are random internet dudes that can’t afford supercars. And no, this isn’t intended to be a personal attack.

----------


## Buster

> Do it.
> 
> 
> The only people that care that much about manuals in supercars are random internet dudes that can’t afford supercars. And no, this isn’t intended to be a personal attack.



I don't think thry are going to be available.

----------


## heavyD

> Do it.
> 
> 
> The only people that care that much about manuals in supercars are random internet dudes that can’t afford supercars. And no, this isn’t intended to be a personal attack.



The take rate for manual transmissions has always been inversely proportional to the price of the car.

----------


## bjstare

> I don't think thry are going to be available.



I mean, this is the best one, but you could always get a regular poor person NSX too. There was one sitting on the showroom floor at NW Acura for a long time.

----------


## Buster

> I mean, this is the best one, but you could always get a regular poor person NSX too. There was one sitting on the showroom floor at NW Acura for a long time.



That type of behaviour sends the wrong message.

----------


## max_boost

Do you guys happen to know where the 2nd gen 2017+ NSX owners are getting their vehicles serviced? Is it just at the dealer? Are these cars that special that only a "NSX Specialist" can work on them? TIA!

----------


## 88CRX

> Do you guys happen to know where the 2nd gen 2017+ NSX owners are getting their vehicles serviced? Is it just at the dealer? Are these cars that special that only a "NSX Specialist" can work on them? TIA!



Friend at Silverhill has done lots of NSX work. Pretty sure you can request specific techs too.

----------


## max_boost

I’m sure they are good people and capable at silverhill but if they charge $825 for out of province lol lord knows what they would charge for service a/b etc. lol  :ROFL!:   :Shock:

----------


## heavyD

> I’m sure they are good people and capable at silverhill but if they charge $825 for out of province lol lord knows what they would charge for service a/b etc. lol



I'm sure the people crazy enough to spend $200k on a Honda are crazy enough to not care about the service charges. I'm just happy for these unloved cars that there are crazy people out there willing to give them a home as they are like the poor runt in a pet store. I still think they may have their day in the future when they are sought after by collectors seeing how low the production numbers are.

----------


## max_boost

Lol the super car dummy tax.

----------


## rage2

> I still think they may have their day in the future when they are sought after by collectors seeing how low the production numbers are.



I think the biggest struggle for the nsx going forward as a collector car is the battery and availability of replacements in the future. These aren’t off the shelf batteries, and production numbers are low enough where it doesn’t make economic sense to continue producing the batteries. It’ll be expensive to maintain a one off designed wear and tear part, especially when that parts lifespan drastically reduces from not driving the car. 

We’re already seeing the issue with the hybrid hypercars, those owners essentially have unlimited funds and still balk at how much they have to spend to keep the car working.

----------


## Buster

I think the idea of "collector cars" is going to change along with the car environment over the next decades.

----------


## max_boost

Newer NSX seem very capable and designed for all seasons. It has multiple personalities like Amber Heard so should be meant to be driven hard and a lot.

----------


## benyl

> I think the biggest struggle for the nsx going forward as a collector car is the battery and availability of replacements in the future. These aren’t off the shelf batteries, and production numbers are low enough where it doesn’t make economic sense to continue producing the batteries. It’ll be expensive to maintain a one off designed wear and tear part, especially when that parts lifespan drastically reduces from not driving the car. 
> 
> We’re already seeing the issue with the hybrid hypercars, those owners essentially have unlimited funds and still balk at how much they have to spend to keep the car working.



Based on a quick search, they have already discontinued the Hybrid Battery.

https://www.acurapartswarehouse.com/...0-58g-305.html
https://acura.bernardiparts.com/Prod...0-58G-305.aspx

etc...

----------


## Cagare

> I think the idea of "collector cars" is going to change along with the car environment over the next decades.



Curious to hear some elaboration on this. I have been speculating with the slow death of the ICE that we would see a resurgence in the analog gasoline sports cars. It could be a short lived spike though because current generations are less and less interested in cars. So likely to see a spike in values in the next decade as that ban (if it actually happens) takes effect. Then in about 10-15 years the values will plummet again because the people that created that demand are dead, or close to it.

----------


## Buster

> Curious to hear some elaboration on this. I have been speculating with the slow death of the ICE that we would see a resurgence in the analog gasoline sports cars. It could be a short lived spike though because current generations are less and less interested in cars. So likely to see a spike in values in the next decade as that ban (if it actually happens) takes effect. Then in about 10-15 years the values will plummet again because the people that created that demand are dead, or close to it.



Pretty much this.

You can see collector car values go up with the generation, then recede. 60s era muscle cars caught the boomer generation wealth. 90s sports cars went through it. Etc.

As cars turn into appliances rather than aspirational items, then there will eventually be no generation that was horny over a specific era of cars that was unobtainable to them.

----------


## heavyD

> Based on a quick search, they have already discontinued the Hybrid Battery.
> 
> https://www.acurapartswarehouse.com/...0-58g-305.html
> https://acura.bernardiparts.com/Prod...0-58G-305.aspx
> 
> etc...



Must have been superseded by a new part number as there's no way they could leave current owners without replacement parts while the vehicle is still in production.

----------


## Cagare

> Pretty much this.
> 
> You can see collector car values go up with the generation, then recede. 60s era muscle cars caught the boomer generation wealth. 90s sports cars went through it. Etc.
> 
> As cars turn into appliances rather than aspirational items, then there will eventually be no generation that was horny over a specific era of cars that was unobtainable to them.



The question I am still pondering is how significant spike in prices we might see before it goes back down again. Right now it's the late 90's and becoming the early 00's cars. I was hoping to enjoy a few vehicles over the next decade and then sell for either even or a slight increase in value. Then keep one lower cost to operate ICE car for fun/hobby after 2035 because as we are saying all cars will be appliances at that point.

----------

